# Goodby GTR ...... Hello GT3 ......



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Well the day arrived and it was time for one last journey in the beast. Thankfully the weather was gorgeous and the last clean it got was worth it. It has been 2 years of ownership and 2 years of fun.

I will probably never own another car with so much horse power and laugh out loud acceleration. The new puppy is not as powerful but much lighter and way more at home on the track.

It has been a blast and pleasure to meet the people I have but times move on and for now this will be my new toy :

Clubsport spec 



















Gimme a wave if you see me on track as you power past on the straights ........ and then move over in the corners would you 

All the best

Chris


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

A very nice choice Chris  Enjoy the new toy, I hope it goes up the drive! 

Kind Regards

Iain


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Times move on ...backwards it seems. 


speedwise


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> Times move on ...backwards it seems.
> 
> 
> speedwise


Yes, but when he's on track with a load of GTR's, he'll only have to wait for them to do 4 laps and then he'll have the track to himself A cunning plan to make him the fastest.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

I guess that's what he meant by "it feels more at home on track" ...when it's empty lol


It'll never be as at home on track as the GTR let's just make that clear


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

ah gosh that's beautiful!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Litchfield said:


> A very nice choice Chris  Enjoy the new toy, I hope it goes up the drive!
> 
> Kind Regards
> 
> Iain


Cheers Iain and thanks for all your help ...... and yes ... it goes up the drive no probs. 

Do you do oil changes on these ?


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Yes, but when he's on track with a load of GTR's, he'll only have to wait for them to do 4 laps and then he'll have the track to himself A cunning plan to make him the fastest.


Exactly .... you`ll be a needing a little cool down and a new tank of petrol :bawling:


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> I guess that's what he meant by "it feels more at home on track" ...when it's empty lol
> 
> 
> It'll never be as at home on track as the GTR let's just make that clear


Your funny :thumbsup:


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Great choice Chris. Would be interested to hear your thoughts a few months down the line.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

You wont look back


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice follow up there mate 
I was doubting between gt3 and turbo and went with the more streetable turbo 
Have fun in it :thumbsup:


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

Nigel-Power said:


> I guess that's what he meant by "it feels more at home on track" ...when it's empty lol
> 
> 
> It'll never be as at home on track as the GTR let's just make that clear


I do hope that is sarcasm, :chairshot


Chris awesome awesome choice. I would be in a 997 turbo PDK right now if funds allowed. I would definitely be in GT3 if limbs allowed

Awesome car mate, enjoy.


----------



## Kilted GTR (Jan 8, 2011)

Love it. I have spent today looking on piston heads at the GT3 and the new Exige S.
I still love the GTR though. I don't know if I can give up the addictive power of the GTR


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Lovely car Chris.

When you booking it in for some Magic ?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Perfect choice Chris and ceramics too !

GT3 one of my fav cars.

Bit jealous to be honest.

Best angle, definitely the rear.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

lawsy said:


> I do hope that is sarcasm, :chairshot
> 
> 
> Chris awesome awesome choice. I would be in a 997 turbo PDK right now if funds allowed. I would definitely be in GT3 if limbs allowed
> ...


I know what you mean. Was at snetterton recently and a tricked up 997 turbo with funky slick tyres was there. I could not live with it in the corners or on the straights.... quick car no doubt :thumbsup:

Looking forward to honing the driving skills with this one , bit of a baptism of fire.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

*MAGIC* said:


> Lovely car Chris.
> 
> When you booking it in for some Magic ?


Very soon bud. Will be looking for a clear stone chip protection wrap on the front for sure. PM me a price or can I assume it will be the same as when you did Pauls ...... or cheaper for repeat business


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

Chris956 said:


> Very soon bud. Will be looking for a clear stone chip protection wrap on the front for sure. PM me a price or can I assume it will be the same as when you did Pauls ...... or cheaper for repeat business



Very nice, congrats!!!!


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Love it welcome to the Porsche club!


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Now that I do like the look of!!


----------



## H20 MRV (Dec 18, 2011)

Lovley car! and looks fantastic!!

I have a had quite a few porsches now, great cars, i was looking at a 997TT but went for the GT-R instead!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

7k miles never been near a track and absolutely immaculate. Took a while to source. Xmas was a frustrating time !


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Post more pics please!
Lovely car there mate! Sooooo much prettier than the GTR too!
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

Chris great choice of car - i've always liked porsches, especially the GT3s. If you've got any doubts about different handling characteristics and different driving styles required near the limits. I would book in CAT driver training. The best mod you can make to any car and guaranteed to shave seconds of your lap times.

Enjoy the new ride and please keep us updated on how you find it.


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A beautiful car, and one of my absolute favorite cars:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

I've been mulling over this very same dilemma the last few weeks and have now decided to keep my money in the bank and enjoy the GT-R, however Deb bought me a GT Course at the the Porsche centre silverstone which I'm booked on for next Wednesday and I'm just praying that the GT3 doesn't get under my skin and kick off the whole cycle again!

How are you finding the relatively low torque levels in comparison to the GT-R? This is the bit that worries me as that low down shove in the GT-R is addictive!


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

Gimme a wave if you see me on track as you power past on the straights ........ and then move over in the corners would you 

All the best

Chris[/QUOTE]

no chance...., watch Clarksons latest DVD where F1 driver tests them back to back on high speed cornering. Porsche cant get with 5mph of tjhe GTR without spinning off the track!

be careful trying to prove it wrong!!!


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

^Exactly


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

nick the tubman said:


> Gimme a wave if you see me on track as you power past on the straights ........ and then move over in the corners would you
> 
> All the best
> 
> ...


Yeah ... but none of you are F1 drivers are you ?... and if you drive a GTR like that on track you`ll be finished by lunchtime and booking your after trackday service  

Andy - I`ve only done the journey home so a bit difficult to tell. I`m aware that the shove in the back wont be as great but they aint to shabby and boy do they rev. The porsche silverstone experience looks great fun and IMHO would be in any car. I`d be interested to see your GTR up for sale after though


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Congrats on the purchase Chris :thumbsup:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope you enjoy the new toy. Looks nice.
I should probably like it as a car, but I think I just don't get the Porshce thing.

And I'll never understand such expensive cars leaving the handbrake on the wrong side when they convert over to LHD. Audi do the same on the TT-RS.
One of the things I like about the GT-R, it was built to be RHD first and foremost.

I'm assuming it's a higher purchase price but lower running costs on a 911 like this?


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

CT17 said:


> I'm assuming it's a higher purchase price but lower running costs on a 911 like this?


By a long shot . 1 service every 2 years for example.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chris956 said:


> By a long shot . 1 service every 2 years for example.


That is good.
Got a shock when I just checked out the purchase prices though, and the depreciation from new makes the GT-R look bargain basement. Funny considering we hate losing 10k on a new GT-R in a year! :chuckle:

Looks like about £70k for a four year old one.

Like anything, it's positives and negatives.

But if that's what floats your boat I wish you the best to get out there and have fun with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Well done Chris.

I would consider a porsche if I was moving away from a GTR. Porsches are excellent to drive, and they grip so differently to other cars. I had a 2003 C2 before my gtr and the best way to drive that was slow in fastout. You'll be surprised how early in the corner you can start accelerating - its like no other car. The lightness of the front end kept you guessing at what speed to enter corners! 

Do us all a favour and write a big review about the GT3. I'd be interested to know your thoughts, Pros and Cons and what its like after leaving a GTR. I must admit over christmas I too was looking at GT3s on Pistonheads and Autotrader.

We can all dream, Im going to buy one....they day I can afford to keep/run both GTR and GT3!

nice colour choice too! signup on the 911uk forum. I must admin this GTR forum seems more helpful/friendly and less competitive than 911uk.

Verin


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

CT17 said:


> That is good.
> Got a shock when I just checked out the purchase prices though, and the depreciation from new makes the GT-R look bargain basement. Funny considering we hate losing 10k on a new GT-R in a year! :chuckle:


One of the reasons for moving on was the depreciation on my GTR. The value was falling like a lead balloon and Nissan keep bringing out new ones in vast numbers which will not help matters. But essentially yes I agree. Horses for courses.




Verinder1984 said:


> Well done Chris.
> 
> Do us all a favour and write a big review about the GT3. I'd be interested to know your thoughts, Pros and Cons and what its like after leaving a GTR. I must admit over christmas I too was looking at GT3s on Pistonheads and Autotrader.
> 
> ...


I plan to once I`ve done a few miles in it. There are a few GT3`s for sale but hardly any that are clubsport spec and thats were the money and resale value is. The comfort spec is not worth it IMHO for what I plan to use it for. I`ve had a quick flick round 911uk when researching but not joined.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

if you want to read some decent GTR vs. GT3 and real world GT3 ownership experiance, check out Blowdog's Blog. 

blowdog.com

he's been there done that with some amazing cars and his feelings for the GTR and GT3 offer some great insight. he's not bad at writing too.

mook


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

You have chosen my 2nd perfect car Chris - well done. If I ever had to sell my GTR then the GT3 would be my number one choice.
I owned 2 from a previous generation and the 911 GT3 still makes my heart beat faster with a slight urge to get one. I then drive the GTR and all is forgotten.
Would be great to have a comparison report within 2 weeks (before life overwhelms you)
Enjoy


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

stunning example


----------



## Silverspeed (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratz with the GT3 Chris.

No more TM heat issues at last and you can give it you best untill the fuel meter is in the red zone :runaway:.


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Gongrats on the new purchase, enjoy.


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> Post more pics please!
> Lovely car there mate! Sooooo much prettier than the GTR too!
> :thumbsup:
> Bob


Your joking right.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

DWC said:


> Your joking right.


Not one bit!

Bob


----------



## DWC (May 18, 2009)

fourtoes said:


> Not one bit!
> 
> Bob


There's a shop in most high streets um um what's it called.





That's it I remember.




Specsavers. 


Looks like someone needs to take a visit. Lol


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

A Porsche IS much prettier then a GTR everyone can see that :thumbsup:


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Enjoy Chris, all the best


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

freakazoid3 said:


> A Porsche IS much prettier then a GTR everyone can see that :thumbsup:


I think you are confusing "prettier" with "more common". :chuckle:
They don't register as good looking to me as I see them all too often. Not GT3 obviously, but it's basically the same shape as your basic 911. Almost.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Porsche GT3=Megan Fox
R35 GTR=Sam Fox,(as she is now!):chuckle:
I know which I'd take!
:thumbsup:
Bob


----------



## mct (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice one - driven one round a track last year summer. Brilliant car as many people know already. Would be my next car if was getting rid of my R35

I think they are averagely pretty car as I think the shape is very common, if I were to say pretty it wouldnt be a r35 or a porker, something like a AM Vantage, however that point is all subjective. They have a nice road prescence........ not quite as stand out as a GTR but great choice motor!


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

CT17 said:


> I think you are confusing "prettier" with "more common". :chuckle:
> They don't register as good looking to me as I see them all too often. Not GT3 obviously, but it's basically the same shape as your basic 911. Almost.


Have to agree. I have never seen the fascination with 911s - too common, too slow, too expensive (apparently the most profitable car company in the world based on profit per vehicle), uninspiring looks that never change. I remember on the MLR when Evo owners bought an M3 - Evos where crap when they first got the M3 which was in a different league even though it was slower etc etc - basically negatives were made into positives. Within a few months they were back in Evos... I think Porsches are very much a marmite car - but then I have never liked any German cars or had any desire to own one. I remember Clarkson testing a Ferrari 360 Challange against a GT3 RS and saying the Ferrari was one step down from God and the RS was one step up from a Volkswagon Beetle. Not that I am suggesting that should be taken seriously but there is a grain of truth in there.

Chris, in spite of my rant I hope the GT3 is everything you expect it to be and a worthy replacement for the GTR. If we all liked the same thing the world would be a boring place.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Drove it around a bit today and noticed a few things :

# On the motorway no one gets out of your way like they do in an R35
# Far less road presence
# Way more economical when giving it some helmet
# Just as comfy as the GTR
# You sit much lower than the GTR and looking up at Vauxhall corsa`s is an odd feeling
# Round the lanes it "feels" just as quick as my GTR without worrying about the width
# Much more nimble
# Does not make the wheels and side of car filthy due to the carbon ceramics
# Is much easier to clean than the GTR
# Having to use a "Key" is a novelty
# Luggage space nowhere near as good as GTR
# Dont miss having to cool the thing down before switching off
# Sat nav whilst not as comprehensive as the GTR is plenty good enough
# Hands free phone way better than GTR
# No banging my head on the roof of the Porsche even with a helmet on

Its still early days and despite trying I still have not managed to activate the traction control. Probably save that for Bedford Autodrome ! The weight in the rear end can be felt when cornering and going from left to right quickly but the rear seems to just dig in when you apply throttle. Understeer is prevalent and the roads were too crowded to see how far the understeer would go before it turned into oversteer. Easing off the throttle seemed to tighten the line and I have been warned by many about lift off oversteer !!

I was never a massive fan of the looks of them and I cannot stand the early look of probably most Porsches. This one is growing on me due its slashes in the bodywork and the interior is a nice place to sit despite the scaffolding in the rear which serves a purpose. There is more room for my 6`4 frame and putting a cage , even half a cage was never an option on the GTR which may have been bad had the thing turned over. With the GT3 its all in there as standard as are the harnesses and fire extinguisher ( which I hope I never need to test )

Anyhow , its been cleaned , polished , waxed and sealed and tucked up till next time.

Time for a beer...


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

After my brief drives in 997 GT3s, I have to agree that they are just about the ultimate drivers' cars, at least in terms of sheer communication twixt machine and man.

The steering feel was by far the best of any car I'd driven (way better than my Caterham 7) and you could really tell in detail how much grip each corner had and what to do about it.

Against a standard GT-R it would be very difficult to call for sheer driver enjoyment, but the sheer grunt and lunacy of a tuned GT-R keeps me loyal to the Datsun every time!


----------



## Wolwo (Aug 8, 2011)

Love it and this is exactly what Im after next..........not quite the power, but definately the feeling!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Looks amazing Chris :thumbsup:

Bet you're gonna have some epic fun on the track in it :clap:


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> I guess that's what he meant by "it feels more at home on track" ...when it's empty lol
> 
> 
> It'll never be as at home on track as the GTR let's just make that clear


I assume that's a joke with the smiley? With the exception of Elise & Atom type/size cars, i can't think of any car that's more at home on track than GT3.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> Well the day arrived and it was time for one last journey in the beast. Thankfully the weather was gorgeous and the last clean it got was worth it. It has been 2 years of ownership and 2 years of fun.
> 
> I will probably never own another car with so much horse power and laugh out loud acceleration. The new puppy is not as powerful but much lighter and way more at home on the track.
> 
> ...


Stunning Chris. That's a beautiful car & i'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

well done Chris

I really wish I could have both again- its really the best of both worlds

Given the choice-..not sure I could decide- As I have no time for track days now- GTR is a more sensible and fun road car.


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Looks very cool, the normal ones look very broring though, I think black wheesl and detailing would look more menacing.
Not sure how you may feel on track if a GTR goes past you, maybe like that feeling you have when you dump your girlfriend, and then shes goes gym lots gets super hot and the new one seems to pile on the pounds and gets boring!


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

DRAGON said:


> Looks very cool, the normal ones look very broring though, I think black wheesl and detailing would look more menacing.
> Not sure how you may feel on track if a GTR goes past you, maybe like that feeling you have when you dump your girlfriend, and then shes goes gym lots gets super hot and the new one seems to pile on the pounds and gets boring!


LOL


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

DRAGON said:


> Not sure how you may feel on track if a GTR goes past you, maybe like that feeling you have when you dump your girlfriend, and then shes goes gym lots gets super hot and the new one seems to pile on the pounds and gets boring!


At least in this scenario he can ditch the bitch and go back to the ex. :chuckle:


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Chris, that is a lovely looking car. Enjoy.

Mine's not in the same league but I'm finally selling my 996 Turbo in order to get a GTR, wahoooo. I can't wait. Car goes in the ad's next month so hopefully it gets picked up so I can seriously get looking ; )


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

Chris, I owned a 996 GT3 Mk1 (the original) for 2 years until early last year and it was a great car. The power delivery and feel is VERY different to a GTR but they are truly great cars. I sold mine as it wasn't getting enough use, but then the originals were more hardcore than the 997GT3 you now have......

Look forward to hearing more abotu it, I also owned a 964 Carrera 2 that was tuned to the max for 7 years - until shortly before I sold the GT3 - I had 3 cars at the time and limited time to use them - it seemd such a shame to have them sitting around.....(and parking was a bitch to get in London)

Good luck with it!


----------



## WSMGTR (Nov 28, 2011)

DRAGON said:


> Looks very cool, the normal ones look very broring though, I think black wheelsl and detailing would look more menacing.
> 
> My mates got the exact car but with the black wheels.....and it does look very nice and menacing.
> 
> Enjoy the new car!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

DRAGON said:


> Not sure how you may feel on track if a GTR goes past you,


I`m prepared for that "IF" it happens  and as already said , I`ll just hang on to their shirt tails until the tranny boils , the front tyres give up or it runs out of petrol :runaway:



christer said:


> Chris, I owned a 996 GT3 Mk1 (the original) for 2 years until early last year and it was a great car. The power delivery and feel is VERY different to a GTR but they are truly great cars. I sold mine as it wasn't getting enough use, but then the originals were more hardcore than the 997GT3 you now have......


I looked at a couple of 996`s but could not get to like the interior one little bit , so dated........ and yes , they are a very different animal to drive.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Never thought a beetle could ever look menacing 

Put the black wheels on and we shall see


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> Never thought a beetle could ever look menacing
> 
> Put the black wheels on and we shall see


Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ....


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Mmmmm liking that!! Way more hardcore looking!!


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

mate it looks awesome! always been a big fun of the porsche, i had a 997 twin turbo on a 57plate own it for two years, miss it so much. both cars, GTR and Porsche awesome cars, good luck with it mate:thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Chris956 said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ....


That beetle looks stunning 

:thumbsup:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> That beetle looks stunning
> 
> :thumbsup:


Yep, looks better.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr ....


Oh yes..that is the mutt's nuts.


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

Stunning with those black wheels!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> That beetle looks stunning
> 
> :thumbsup:


I knew you`d come around :thumbsup:


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh yes, this time with the real deal


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i dont really get the whole porche thing.

unless youve hit 50 and realised life is over lol

appreciate it for what it is, but to me they all look the same, just with a bigger or slightly different revised shape.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

I drove a GT3 at Porsche Silverstone today for 80 minutes non stop, a lot of that time was spent sideways on the low friction surface with the rears spinning and all I can say is WOW!!!

A truly magnificent machine push past 4500 rpm and the noise, oh god the noise! 

I had ten minutes in a GT2 and that was shit!

Drove the GT-R back and thought it would feel a bit lardy but to my surprise it didn't it felt nimble and it wafted me home in style I love my GT-R and the GT3 is a completely different animal in my opinion but god do I want one!!!


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

Does that mean you'd have one over the GT-R?


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

matty32 said:


> i dont really get the whole porche thing.
> 
> unless youve hit 50 and realised life is over lol
> 
> appreciate it for what it is, but to me they all look the same, just with a bigger or slightly different revised shape.



I 've had a load of them and they are special cars.
To me standard carreras / cabs/ turbos are all tedious.

GT cars are special- 3s and Rs's really really speciali- but unless you have time to track them they are a waste of money- 

Older porsches have real character and I still would have one in a shot- 
There is something about them that will always make me go back but preferably Id have both


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

I keep meaning to get up to Porsche Silverstone and check it out..... been saying that for 2 years now!


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Karls said:


> Does that mean you'd have one over the GT-R?


I don't know, god damn it! I love my GT-R it's brilliant and don't think I can part with it just yet :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Chris

The Beetle has the engine in the wrong place !!!


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

What ...... :nervous:
Not sure why you didnt like the GT2 if you liked the GT3 ?

The 997 GT2 is a lot more user friendly than the 996 GT2 ie/ 996 has nothing to assist - no traction control, rwd etc etc 



AndyBrew said:


> I had ten minutes in a GT2 and that was shit!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Steve said:


> Chris
> 
> The Beetle has the engine in the wrong place !!!


Yeah , Yeah , Yeah .......... Its not about the physics ... its about the driver feel..... as well as going bleedin fast that is !!!!

Having gone through the whole porsche buying experience through an official Porsche dealer, Nissan has got a long way to go to compete on that side of things...... A hell of a long way.

Just had a phone call yesterday from the dealer inviting me to the porsche Silverstone experience .... when do I want to have a go ...... :clap::clap:

As for the Turbo side of things - It was a hard decision as I have a huge craving for turbo power but everywhere you read .... the GT3 comes out as a more "pure" drivers car all about the feeling....... so ....... I`m expecting big things and will report back.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

peterpeter said:


> I 've had a load of them and they are special cars.
> To me standard carreras / cabs/ turbos are all tedious.
> 
> GT cars are special- 3s and Rs's really really speciali- but unless you have time to track them they are a waste of money-
> ...


that i can understand :thumbsup:


----------



## roketman (Feb 19, 2011)

Porsches are truly wonderful cars .I own a 911and a 2012 GTR .Bang for your dollar or pound , the GTR rules.I love them both .Either one is a winner.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

if your lucky enough to afford both thats cool  not many are.


hands up ive never driven one, but then again not the type of thing im interested in.

Chris - not suprised you got out when you did. just looked on pistonheads , prices are only going one way sharply for the 35


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

roketman said:


> Porsches are truly wonderful cars .I own a 911and a 2012 GTR .Bang for your dollar or pound , the GTR rules.I love them both .Either one is a winner.


I had both too for a little while, it was one of the hardest decisions I've ever had to make on which one stayed. Both fantastic cars.


----------



## Karls (Jul 12, 2010)

matty32 said:


> Chris - not suprised you got out when you did. just looked on pistonheads , prices are only going one way sharply for the 35


The thing is, if you love the car you've got, should you worry about how sharply prices are dropping? You don't buy a car to make money or as an investment. You buy it to enjoy it :thumbsup:


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

trackday addict said:


> What ...... :nervous:
> Not sure why you didnt like the GT2 if you liked the GT3 ?
> 
> The 997 GT2 is a lot more user friendly than the 996 GT2 ie/ 996 has nothing to assist - no traction control, rwd etc etc
> ...


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

If you drive the 997 GT2 and GT3 back to back, the GT3 leaves you feeling excited, its like a race car, push on up the rev band and its a very special feeling, drive the GT2 and it didn't like revs, and in my opinion was no way near as good to drive as my GT-R.

I guess it depends on what you're looking for but for me the GT3 is a definately a car to own at some point, the GT2 is just a turbo car that's not as good as a GT-R and wouldn't bother with, all in my opinion obviously.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

matty32 said:


> Chris - not suprised you got out when you did. just looked on pistonheads , prices are only going one way sharply for the 35


You hit the nail on the head . I have never owned a car that depreciated so badly. For whatever reason and I can think of a few the bottom has well and truly dropped out. Having just sold my missus car and done the maths - that cost us in depreciation £500 a year .... if only that same was true about the GTR I`d still be in one.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Chris956 said:


> You hit the nail on the head . I have never owned a car that depreciated so badly. For whatever reason and I can think of a few the bottom has well and truly dropped out. Having just sold my missus car and done the maths - that cost us in depreciation £500 a year .... if only that same was true about the GTR I`d still be in one.


Quoting depreciation figures is fine, but it needs to be done in context.
I doubt that car loosing £500 a year was an expensive to run £60,000 new to two year old vehicle.
I'd be very surprised if the porsche loses only £500 a year. Unless you are just parking it up to look at it. 

My wife's last car didn't lose anything in the year she had it... but not everyone wants a seven year old, old model Skoda. Great for learning in though. 

As my GT-R was 18 months old and cost just over £40k, I'm expecting it to lose a fair amount of it's value. I wouldn't be surprised if it's worh £32-35k a year after I bought it.
Still doesn't compete with the three year old Range Rover I picked up for £24k though, that cost £65k new! :runaway:


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Chris956 said:


> Having gone through the whole porsche buying experience through an official Porsche dealer, Nissan has got a long way to go to compete on that side of things...... A hell of a long way.
> 
> Just had a phone call yesterday from the dealer inviting me to the porsche Silverstone experience .... when do I want to have a go ...... :clap::clap:
> 
> As for the Turbo side of things - It was a hard decision as I have a huge craving for turbo power but everywhere you read .... the GT3 comes out as a more "pure" drivers car all about the feeling....... so ....... I`m expecting big things and will report back.


Agreed re the buying experience..and immediate post sales support - top notch

I mentioned in the 991 thread spending an afternoon at Silverstone in a TTS and whilst being very impressed with how it could be docile or very rapid and how well it handled, it is not a different enough proposition to tempt me away from a GTR. Re-inforced by the back to back experience in the drive home too. I will get back to the sales guy and try and arrange a GT car morning because to tempt Chris out they must offer a quite different experience. (apart from track time/cost calculation only ;-)

Good to see you back on Steve - the "tell it as it is committee" missed you


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

CT17 said:


> I'd be very surprised if the porsche loses only £500 a year. Unless you are just parking it up to look at it.


Knowing how much our GaymanS loaded up ended up costing new I will take a huge hosing on it when we sell no doubt! Not unexpected from option loading seduction though.

FWIW using the "what car" calculator (presume they use glass's or similar data) 
the 72K GTR is predicted to lose %: 22,17.4,17.7,19
the 89.7 GT3 is predicted to lose%: 17,17.4,20.6,17.8

Reality may well be different though.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Chris956 said:


> You hit the nail on the head . I have never owned a car that depreciated so badly. For whatever reason and I can think of a few the bottom has well and truly dropped out. Having just sold my missus car and done the maths - that cost us in depreciation £500 a year .... if only that same was true about the GTR I`d still be in one.


Blimey I've just had a look also and from when I was looking in december an equivilent car is now £4k cheaper!!

Perhaps the fact many warranties are now coming to an end is having a big effect (if only by the number of people deciding to sell) which equates to the supply and demand issue, more choice = lower prices


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

But, but, but you just know in your hearts of hearts that it won***8217;t be as fast a GTR, even my ***8220;old***8221; R33 GTR kicks the Beatles asre!!
I do agree about the buying experience as I too had a horrendous experience with Nissan, even after being a loyal customer for over 20 years! 
Remember that there was the Nissan academy at Silverstone and the Ring for ***8220;us***8221; GTR owner***8217;s drivers!! 
I know someone who did what you have just done about 10 years back and got rid of his 600bhp R32 (the one VBH drove when she was on TG and wouldn***8217;t get out of it until it ran out of fuel) and he went and bought a brand new GT3 RS Turbo, had it for 6 months, felt it was to ***8220;clinical***8221;, too err German, and sold it at a loss, and bought another GTR !!!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Steve said:


> But, but, but you just know in your hearts of hearts that it won***8217;t be as fast a GTR, even my ***8220;old***8221; R33 GTR kicks the Beatles asre!!
> I do agree about the buying experience as I too had a horrendous experience with Nissan, even after being a loyal customer for over 20 years!
> Remember that there was the Nissan academy at Silverstone and the Ring for ***8220;us***8221; GTR owner***8217;s drivers!!
> I know someone who did what you have just done about 10 years back and got rid of his 600bhp R32 (the one VBH drove when she was on TG and wouldn***8217;t get out of it until it ran out of fuel) and he went and bought a brand new GT3 RS Turbo, had it for 6 months, felt it was to ***8220;clinical***8221;, too err German, and sold it at a loss, and bought another GTR !!!


I know and have already stated that it wont be as fast as my GTR but I can honestly say I was never able to fully use the GTR`s power on the road anyway. Outright power no longer interests me and I am now concentrating on the "Driving experience".

I am unaware of a GT3 Turbo ... its either a GT3 or a turbo unless it was some funky modded job. If it was just a turbo then strangely they get a lesser review in terms of driver experience than the normally aspirated GT3. Time will tell.


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

458 Italia... I'll probably never have one but want it more than GT3, GTR, CCX, Veyron or any other car for that matter, ohhh and if anybody asks I always preffered Lambos 

BTW. How could a Porsche boil if it has what... 20 liters of cooling fluid ?


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Well after a few days to consider my options I have decided to keep my GT-R, in the end it wasn't a hard choice to be honest, the GT3 was an epic drive on track but in reality I want a lot more from my car in the real world.

So I'm now looking forward to a Litchfields suspension overhaul to sharpen things up a bit and the GT3 can stay on my to do list for a while longer


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

*.*

YEA BUDDDY!!!!!!


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

AndyBrew said:


> Well after a few days to consider my options I have decided to keep my GT-R, in the end it wasn't a hard choice to be honest, the GT3 was an epic drive on track but in reality I want a lot more from my car in the real world.
> 
> So I'm now looking forward to a Litchfields suspension overhaul to sharpen things up a bit and the GT3 can stay on my to do list for a while longer


Haha .... you`ll get there in the end. Both are great cars and it would seem I am the opposite to you in the fact that I only want a weekend toy so the GT3 being more track focused is fine for me.

Just had another little go round some lanes and the thing really hangs on despite frosty conditions. Managed to provoke the rear end a couple of times which provided a lovely drift round a sharp left hander - probably didnt look anywhere near as dramatic as it felt in the car ! Was out for a couple of hours and the car is really growing on me and the harder you try the better it seems to become. Also had a nice surprise because when I got home I still had over half a tank of petrol left which would have been empty in the GTR :bawling:

Next week provides a foray onto the track, Bedford or Brands , havn`t decided......


----------

